# Hello I have a problem regarding a boiler



## Lu11 (Jul 18, 2013)

I live in New York and I won a boiler on Ebay. It’s called “Ferroli, DOMIcondens HE 26 C” from UK. After many, many problems with shipping and customs, I finally got it. I installed it and it doesn’t work. It gives me a Fault of: F35, which means “Faulty main frequency.” The computer inside the boiler is right, the frequency in the United States is 60 Hz. The boiler is programmed to run on 50 Hz.

I tried lowering the frequency with two devices (1- Variable Frequency Drive 1 KW, Control Resources Smartfan Stratus #240F400E) and (2- Magnetek Yaskawa GPD205-10P1 3 Phase AC Drive 208V out 115V 1 phase in 0.1kw NIB)

solution.

It seems that I need to change or rewrite the program. Maybe change the computer inside the boiler?

I don’t know how to do it, but thank God the boiler gives hot water, and the winter is far away. I need to fix this before it gets here otherwise I’ll freeze.

So PLEASE HELP ME with this problem!!!!!!!!!!!! Tell me where or how to buy a new program or a computer prepared to accept 240v at 60h.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

You are in the WRONG place to get free info.
You may want to direct your question to the manufacture of the boiler.


----------



## Lu11 (Jul 18, 2013)

I tried and they said they can't help...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Post it on ebay an resell it, then call a professional to sell and install a proper unit for you.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Wrong forum. Thread closed.


----------

